# Newmarket, Aurora, Woodbridge



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

I am in need of subcontractors in the above areas. If anyone is interested, please PM me asap.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You guys are getting hammered up there. Cet invited me to a party Monday night up there. I should have known something was up when he told me to bring my blade. LOL


----------



## magrounds (Dec 1, 2007)

hey there gimme a call 416 236 1551 im interested in what you have to offer..

thanks
frank


----------

